# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Fëmijët në internet  cila është mosha e duhur?

## Fittox

*Fëmijët në internet  cila është mosha e duhur? 



Shumë orë përpara kompjuterit ndikojnë për keq në formimin e fëmijëve:
 i bëjnë të rriten në një botë të shkëputur nga realiteti,
 të varur nga kompjuteri, nga videolojërat dhe chati. 


Ky nuk është njoftimi i parë, por para disa ditësh, 
një gazetë e përditshme gjermane ka publikuar një propozim drastik:
 një tabelë me kohën maksimale të përdorimit të kompjuterit 
dhe jetës online. Rregulla të ashpra, të klasifikuara sipas 
moshës dhe të shoqëruara me këshilla mbi limitet dhe kontrollin. 
Nuk ka qenë gazeta ajo që është shqetësuar për këtë fakt. 
Ideja ishte e një doktoreshe, gjithashtu drejtoreshë e Institutit 
Ndërkombëtar të TV-së për fëmijë dhe programet edukative. 
I drejtë apo i gabuar, sido që të jetë, është një problem 
real ose nëse preferoni një realitet i ri. Një botë e re që po
 rritet para syve tanë, shpesh pa dijeninë e prindërve. 
Për shembull, pjesën më të madhe të kohës fëmijët e harxhojnë
 me videolojëra, kohë e shpërdoruar kot për jetën reale, 
për lojërat në ajër të pastër. Orë dhe energji, të cilat mund të
 shfrytëzohen për detyrat e shtëpisë, qëndrimin me miqtë, apo familjarët. 

Ky problem nuk është vetëm gjerman, është një e dhënë e 
përbashkët në të gjithë botën. Që këtu lind propozimi i doktoreshës:
 të vendosem në familje rregulla të forta për përdorimin e
 kompjuterit, të radhitura sipas moshës. Për fëmijët 4-6 vjeç,
 koha maksimale e qëndrimit para kompjuterit është 30 minuta,
 për ato 7-10 vjeç 45 minuta, 11-13 vjeç 1 orë, ndërsa fëmijët 
nga 14 e lart një orë e gjysmë. Më pas ndalimi: nuk ka chat online,
 nuk ka lojëra me kompjuter pa praninë e prindërve, 
apo të eksplorojnë vetëm në internet, nuk ka kompjuter 
personal në dhomë; për më të rriturit komunikimi në chat do të jetë
 i kontrolluar, nuk do të shohin video natën dhe nuk duhet tu 
japin kurrë adresën apo numrin e telefonit të panjohurve. 

Problemi në fjalë është aq serioz, saqë edhe vetë Bill Gates
 së bashku me të shoqen, Melinda, ia kanë ndaluar së bijës, 
e cila është 10 vjeçe të përdorë kompjuterin më shumë se 
45 minuta në ditë. Nëse nuk do të merrnin këtë masë, 
atëherë kishte të ngjarë që vajza të largohej nga realiteti, 
pa marrë parasysh më pas mostrat online, pornografinë, 
pedofilinë dhe faqet e dhunshme. 





"Unë jam plotësisht dakord me idenë e tabelës mbi limitet e përdorimit.
 Kanë bërë shumë mirë që e kanë publikuar", pohon një tjetër profesoreshë,
 që sipas së cilës do të ishte edhe më e vlefshme ideja që 
kompjuteri të përdorej nga fëmijët vetëm pas moshës 10-11 vjeç, 
jo më poshtë kësaj moshe. Rreziku "është një teknologji e vetmisë, 
fundi i ndërmjetimit": kompjuteri dhe interneti mund të 
zëvendësojnë një mik, dashurinë, komunikimin me njerëzit e gjallë,
 jetën reale. Me sindromën e second life për fëmijërinë 
"mund të zhduket ndërmjetësuesi, momenti motiv, 
emocioni i kontaktit njerëzor". 

Megjithatë, rreziku nuk mund të fshihet vetëm pas sajteve porno,
 kërcënimeve online dhe lojërave të shëmtuar. Ka një humbje vlerash.
 Interneti shformon realitetin. Të qenit në shërbim të tij si fëmijët
 ashtu dhe adoleshentët rrezikojnë të bëhen viktimat e tij.
 Mos ndoshta është vonë të reagojmë? "Jo, sepse kemi
 reaguar menjëherë. Faza e eksperimentimit të lirë ka përfunduar, 
të rriturit duhet të kuptojnë se një botë virtuale e pakontrolluar
 mund të jetë shumë e rrezikshme", vazhdon më tej ajo. 
Shumë studime kanë treguar se fëmijët duan më shumë lodrat
 dhe ajri i pastër. Kompjuteri është një strehë që të shtyn drejt vetmisë.





Nxitjet dhe iniciativat e ndryshme nuk mungojnë: në treg 
janë hedhur lloje të ndryshme kompjuterësh nga ato për 
minorenë tek ata portabël të përshtatshëm për nevojat e fëmijëve,
 prezantuar Këshilli i Evropës, të cilët ofrojnë shumë 
informacione dhe kontakte. Por mbi temën e madhe, se si është
 e mundur ti mbrojmë fëmijët nga kompjuteri, ekspertët ndahen.
 Limiti i kohës së përdorimit të kompjuterit është një mënyrë e 
thjeshtë, e rreme, pohon një psikiatër. Sot po rritet një brez që
 është mjaft i lidhur me botën virtuale. Me përdorimin e kompjuterit 
dhe internetit, truri i tyre funksionon ndryshe. Problemi nuk 
qëndron te vendosja e limiteve, por te fakti që ta integrojmë 
jetën në fushën digjitale me raportin njerëzor. 

Prindërit duhet ta kuptojnë botën e fëmijëve, pa harruar 
që nesër më shumë se sot, përdorimi i kompjuterit do të 
jetë edhe më i pashmangshëm, të paktën 10 orë në ditë, 
si në punë ashtu dhe shtëpi. 

Gjithashtu, fëmijët dhe të rriturit do të jenë më të ekspozuar 
ndaj rreziqeve: "Nuk mendojmë vetëm për pisllëqet dhe pornon. 
Do të përballemi edhe me probleme të tjera. Për shembull, 
anoreksiket dhe anoreksikët që fshihen në jetën reale, 
gjejnë një dimension dhe kontakt me të tjerët përmes botës virtuale". 
Të mos harrojmë dhe një tjetër realitet: pjesa e më e madhe 
e telefonave nuk tingëllojnë vetëm për të lajmëruar një rrezik 
apo për të denoncuar dhunë. Këto telefonata vijnë nga fëmijët 
dhe adoleshentët që vuajnë nga vetmia. Pra a është e vlefshme
 zgjidhja që fëmijët nuk duhet të prekin kompjuterin?
 Përballja vazhdon të mbetet e hapur.*



Telegrafi RSS

----------


## MaDaBeR

Interneti eshte bere nje shqetesim me vete per femijet e vegjel. Çdo dite e me teper prinderit po ankohen per femijet e tyre qe harxhojne shume kohe pas internetit dhe lene mesimet pas dore. Por nuk eshte kjo me e keqja, e keqja eshte se keta femije, hyjne ne faqe qe jane te ndaluara per ta. Ky po qe eshte nje problem i madh.

Per mendimin tim, femijet, sa jane ne shkolle fillore apo 8 vjeçare nuk eshte problem nese hyjne ne internet, por ama gjithmone te shoqeruar me nje person nga familja, nena, babai, motra ose vellai me i madh se to.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Varet se per ca tipash femijesh e ke fjalen MaDaBer...NUk jane te gjithe te njejte...

----------


## jack_sparow

> Per mendimin tim, femijet, sa jane ne shkolle fillore apo 8 vjeçare nuk eshte problem nese hyjne ne internet, por ama gjithmone te shoqeruar me nje person nga familja, nena, babai, motra ose vellai me i madh se to.


Ketu e egzagjerove pak! :buzeqeshje:  Tashi si mund te rije nje i klases se 7 se 8 me prinderit ne internet?

----------


## drague

Varet se cfare prindërish kane.E para shtëpia ka rregulla qe duhet te respektohen,si per internetin,tv dhe lojrat e ndryshme dhe e dyta duhet i polic ne shpi.

----------


## alda09

Varet sa interes dhe c'fare interesi ka femija per kompjuterin. ne komp duhet te hyj te programet qe ka ne orarin  mesimor,dhe aq ore sa jane pershkruar ne te,lenia e tepert ne komp. na demton ne jo me femijet qofte nga ana shendetsore ashtu dhe psikologjike.

----------


## strange

epo varet nga prindit tash, kam disa fmije te tezes, babi e mami ne pun, ata fmijet 10, 12 vjeq tan diten en internet pra babi nuk i kontrollon se cfar ben, para disa kohe i erdhi babit ati nje leter 120 € per ta paguar ishta lajmruar diku me emer te vertet emrin e adreses te vertet dhe vjet te rrejshme, qe te mund te regjistrohet dhe i erdhi nje leter ku duheshte ta paguash, veq asaj ku di une cfar tjera shikon aj fmija ne internet, pra nese prindi si ka nen kontroll, seshte mir qe fmija te perdor internetin, po kur e ke nen kontroll e shikon se a meson dicka nga aty apo jo

----------


## LoG

Interneti! , dorga me e re , dhe me e rende..

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> Interneti! , dorga me e re , dhe me e rende..



Shum e sakte.

----------


## xfiles

Mendoj se interneti duhet ti ndalohet femijeve, te pakten deri ne moshen adulte.
Kompjuteri ka plot gjera per te mesuar dhe pa patur internetin. 
Ose ose te pakten ti kufizohet hyrja me orare, psh nje ore ne dite, dhe te lejohet vetem ne site te caktuara.

----------


## BvizioN

Pse te fajesosh internetin?

Tek e fundit, nje kopjuter qe administrohet nga prinderit ka te gjitha opsionet per te filtruar acountin qe perdorin femijet dhe per te vendosur nje shkalle accessi te pershtatshme per moshen e femijeve te tyre.

Gjithcka c'fare permban interneti, femijet jo vetem qe kane te gjitha mundesite ti mesojne pa qene nevoja per internet...por madje edhe ti praktikojne. Kufizimi apo bllokimi i internetit tek femijet nuk eshte rrugezgjidhje. Gjithcka varet nga kujdesi i prinderve dhe edukata familjare qe ata i japin femijeve te tyre.

----------


## Daniel Maker

un them qe ne 2008 smund ti ndalosh femit ne hyrjen e internetit sepse ka boten ne dor aty..
mendoj me mir ta edukosh femin tate me nje menyr qe ai te drejtohet vet dhe mos ta perdori per arm po per liber!ca i duhet femive interneti?te lozi,te ndegjoj shoket,ti shkarkoj babes naplonin per ta fut diskun ne makin,te shohi shqiprin ose boten po qe i vendit,te boj detyrat dhe shum gjera tjera qe mund te bej nje femi..
po a e njifni at hackerin 14 vjec qe hyri ke sistemi i nases dhe per pak sna bonte me plas luften boterore?kshu qe duhet dhe kontroll..
nje prinder sot duhet ta di te pakten si ndizet kompjutri dhe jo ti rri gjithmone mbrapa po te shikoj qe mos te marri rrugen shtrema shtrema dhe ta drejtoj!
po interneti ose me mir,kompjutri duhet sesbon te hy ne cdo shpi sot dhe te mesohet qysh perdoret

----------


## Dorontina

*Per femijet shqiptar interneti eshte katastrofa me e madhe pas droges ...*une skam pa asnji femij tuj mesu diçka ne Wikipedia apo medicinê asgje veten chating dhe duke shku ne faqe te ndaluara ...........
i kam then prindve a i kontrolloni ?
nuk dim ?
po pse ather e keni ble? pse jem te knaqur qe fmija po din me fol me amerik me daj e teze ...wauuuuuuu
domth, njiher ne jave folin me teze e me daj tani deri ne mengjes gjera te ndaluara,kur ju thojsha pse femijt rrin deri von ? ka ndodh njiher !
Ok...edhe i arsyetojn ndaj neve ...aha ...

po presim....*bomba artizanale vonon me kersit veq kerset kogja mirê..*

----------


## King_Arthur

*une jam plotesisht dakort me kete larte*

----------


## BvizioN

> Per femijet shqiptar interneti eshte katastrofa me e madhe pas droges


Katastrofa me e madhe pas droges per mendimin tim eshte paaftesia e prinderve per te dhene edukaten dhe moralin e duhur tek femijet. Ankime te kesaj natyre ne kete teme kane egzistuar qe ne kohen e televizorit bardhe e zi e diri ne kohet e tanishme. Atehere ish fajtor televizori....tani kemi dicka tjeter me te sofistikuar per ta hedhur faijn, internetin.

Kush i ka fajet nese femija konsumon me teper kohe se c'duhet ne internet?
Kush i ka fajet nese femijes i jepet mundesia te vizitoje faqe pronografike?
Kush i ka fajet nese femija shkarkon materiale pornografike ne PC?
Kush i ka fajet nese femija bie viktime e pedofileve me te cilet ka biseduar rregullisht ne chat?

Femija? Interneti? Apo prindi?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me mire te hyn ne internet se sa te meren me shitje droge etj..por normal qe mos te hyn ne ato ane qe nuk lejohen...por amon kush prinder thot per femit e vet qe hyn bejn nuk mendon keq prinderi kur ja blen internetin por per mire....dhe e kan vet fain qe nuk i kontrollojn...jam dhe shume dakort me mendimin e dragues...

----------


## King_Arthur

*ti larte te hyjne ne interenet por ka dhe rregulla dhe te mos rrine per nje kohe te gjate .
pastaj prinderit per te mos lejuar femijet per faqe pornografike ka dhe programe qe i instalohet pc per mos pare gjera te tilla .*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> *ti larte te hyjne ne interenet por ka dhe rregulla dhe te mos rrine per nje kohe te gjate .
> pastaj prinderit per te mos lejuar femijet per faqe pornografike ka dhe programe qe i instalohet pc per mos pare gjera te tilla .*


po cfare po tehm nuk e paske lexuar tamom ti?Te rin por prinderit duhet te kujdesen..dhe ka prinder qe nuk e din ket gje me i blloku etj....

----------


## [Perla]

Femijet sot jane gjenijte e e PC keshtu qe sado te limitoje prindi, perseri do te gjeje nje hapesire.

Une mendoj te pakten mbi moshen 14 vjec.  te pakten te kete njohurite e nevojshme tashme te mesuar e te dije ti mire interpretoje ato qe shef ose lexon ... Perseri nen kontrollin e prinderve, por fatkeqesisht brezat e prinderve tane ,shumica nuk ja kane shume idene kompjuterave  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Varet. Une s'jam fanse e madhe e teknologjise dhe deshira qe femijet (e ardhshem) ti edukoj me aktivitete social dhe fizike eshte shume e madhe, por nqs jeton ne nje ambjent te huaj eshte shume e veshtire. Idealisht, para klases se 6 s'do ti lija ne kompjuter fare.   :buzeqeshje:

----------

